# RSLogix



## Walter71 (29 Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

es geht um eine SLC 05/4 und RSLogix.

Ich habe das aktuelle Programm von einer unserer SLC 05/4 auf meinen Laptop geladen. Da ja dann keinerlei Beschrieftungen vorhanden sind, hab ich mich daran gesetz dieses zu tun. Nun möchte ich mit diesem Programm online an meine SLC wieder ran gehen um zu beobachte, wie das Programm arbeitet. Leider funktioniert dies nicht. Jedes mal wenn ich online gehen möchte, wird gefragt ob ich das Programm speichern möchte und will das aktuelle Programm von der SLC laden. Außer der Beschrieftung ist an dem Programm nichts geändert wurden.
Wie kann ich nun online gehen mit meinen beschrifteten Programm?

Gruß


----------



## Oberchefe (31 Juli 2009)

Keine Ahnung was Du gemacht hast damit Du nicht mehr online gehen kannst. Eine Möglichkeit mit vertretbarem Aufwand wäre:
Offlineprogramm mit Kommentaren öffnen, Komentare exportieren, Online gehen, Programm Upload, Kommentare importieren.


----------



## knarf (14 August 2009)

Hallo Walter,
wenn Dein kommentiertes Programm im richtigen Verzeichnis zum Online gehen liegt, kann es zu der Meldung kommen, daß die Programme not matching sind. Quittiere die Meldung mit Upload. Das aktuelle Programm aus der SPS wird dann auf Deine Festplatte gezogen und mit dem von Dir kommentierten Programm verschmolzen. Danach hast Du ein aktuelles und kommentiertes Programm auf Deinem Rechner. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## JesperMP (14 August 2009)

Ich glaube das man "Merge" auswählen muss, um das online code mit offline Kommentare und Symbole zusammnfügen.


----------



## knarf (14 August 2009)

Hallo Jesper,
Merge ist natürlich richtig.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Walter71 (17 August 2009)

Hallo Frank,

dieser Meldung wird mir nicht angezeigt. Wenn ich Online gehen möchte. Fragt er ob ich das geöffnete Programm speichern möchte. Mein Nein bricht er ab. Bei Ja schließt er mein Programm und beginn ein Upload durchzufühen.
Da die Maschine ab und an mal stehen bleibt, möchte ich gern mit Trens arbeiten, was dadurch natürlich auch nicht möglich ist.

Gruß


----------



## knarf (20 August 2009)

Hallo Walter,
wenn die Meldung zum Upload kommt würde ich dies erst einmal durchführen. Somit erhältst Du das aktuelle Programm aus der SPS.
Sollten keine Kommentare enthalten sein ist kein erfolgreiches Verschmelzen des Upload-Programmes und Deines Offline-Programmes erfolgt (Merge). In diesem Fall kannst Du aus Deinem dokumentierten Offline-Programm alle Symbolkommentare per Hand markieren und kopieren. Danach gehst Du in das Upload-Programm und fügst diese Kommentare wieder ein. Das gleiche geht auch mit Überschriften für die einzelnen Rungs.

Gruß Frank


----------



## JesperMP (20 August 2009)

Es geht noch einfacher.

Im offline Projekt wo es Symbole und Kommentare gibt, gehe zu _Tools .. Database .. ASCII Export_. Die symbole und Kommentare werden dann in Dateien gespeichert.

Im Projekt das von CPU hochgeladen wurde, gehe zu _Tools .. Database .. ASCII Import_. _RS500_ Format wählen, und dann die vorher gespeicherte Dateien auswählen.


----------



## Walter71 (26 August 2009)

*Erfolg*

Hallo,

wollte nur mal berichten, das ich es jetzt geschafft hab und es war mal wieder sehr simpel. Wenn ich Online gehen möchte kommt ja die abfrage ob ich das alte Programm speichern möchte oder nicht. Danach fragt er nach einen neuen Namen aber auch etwas weiter unten im Fenster nach Browsen. Da geh ich hin suche mein Programm raus mit den Kommentaren und geh auf OK und das war es schon. Nun bin ich mit meinem Programm Online.

Danke für eure HILFE!!!!!!


----------

